# Drive Select - Dynamic question



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Picking up my first TT next week and really looking forward to it but whilst reading through the manual I'm just wondering what Audi mean by a "sporty drive"?

Under Drive Select, the manual reads.. _Dynamic - gives the driver a sporty driving feel and is suited to a sporty driving style._

What on earth are they talking about?!


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Congratulations on the new car

Dynamic mode is:

Slightly stiffer steering resistance 
Louder exhaust noise
Higher revs in before changing up gears on S-Tronic cars
More bias to rwd grip on Quattro cars

Fun for a while but not earth shattering. I leave mine in comfort most of the time.
Economy mode sucks btw.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Dynamic on the TTS/TTRS is a lot of fun and a big change from the other modes, engine sounds a lot better and acceleration is a lot quicker.

Economy and Auto modes are useless, not sure what the point of either is tbh


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Glenc said:


> Dynamic on the TTS/TTRS is a lot of fun and a big change from the other modes, engine sounds a lot better and acceleration is a lot quicker.
> 
> Economy and Auto modes are useless, not sure what the point of either is tbh


Suspension stiffens too


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

You can customise to your liking by changing the settings in Individual mode then you can select this mode. I just leave mine set in Individual mode. I have everything set to Dynamic except the suspension as I prefer a sportier drive (without having my fillings knocked out). I've never tried Economy and probably never will 

Have a play with the setting and see what you prefer, you may not notice the difference with some of them depending on how you drive. If you have S-Tronic you can also put this into sport mode by pulling back on the gear lever & releasing (you should see D change to S on VC) this hold the gears for longer before changing up. This mode is automatically selected when you select Dynamic mode....


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

zooks said:


> Congratulations on the new car
> 
> Dynamic mode is:
> 
> ...


The steering should have been a tad heavier for my taste. Even in Dynamic mode the steering is too light.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Depending on the configuration fitted to your car,

dynamic may:

change engine mapping to a more aggressive responsive mode,

heavier (but not more responsive)steering

louder exhaust

sportier suspension tune if you have mag dampers

DSG in a sportier shift

I just leave mine in auto 99% of the time. Though I do have individual set for all in Auto except engine dynamic.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

In my experience with the RS the most noticeable thing selecting Dynamic mode does is display 'Dynamic' in red in the VC :lol:

It selects heavier steering feel, allows the haldex to engage sooner and selects sport mode for magride if you have it (all of which you can choose under individual also).

It also selects
Louder exhaust - this is same as pressing the exhaust flap button.
Sportier gearbox - this is just selecting S mode from the gear selector, raises the idle rpm and rpm before changing up etc - also effects M mode once selected.
Sportier throttle mapping - on the RS there's absolutely no detectable difference.

Also just for the RS (I think) it used to allow pops n crackles on the overrun but Audi spoiled the fun here so its best feature is no-more.


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Can't wait!


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Can't wait!


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

Can you literally switch modes as you're driving along? Is one more economical than the other?


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

PAUL ZX80 said:


> Can you literally switch modes as you're driving along? Is one more economical than the other?


Yes, might be best to say what model you are getting to know the full list of dynamic features.


----------



## PAUL ZX80 (May 1, 2018)

S Line Tfsi 230, 2.0l, petrol, 2016 reg, manual transmission


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

There's an instrument switch but it's not the easiest to press while driving but there's an * button on the steering wheel which may be configured for Drive Select. Much easier to use.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

PAUL ZX80 said:


> S Line Tfsi 230, 2.0l, petrol, 2016 reg, manual transmission


Ok so dynamic mode changes steering resistance and exhaust noise on your car and yes you can change modes on the move.
Not a huge amount of change but its pretty good to start with, enjoy.


----------



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

is economy supposed to be bumpy as fuck? I've been using that only and driving down the east lancs seems super bumpy.


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

Is the exhaust sound in dynamic mode being pumped through the speakers or genuine? I'm in an s-line TT and havnt worked it out yet...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

dannyr7 said:


> Is the exhaust sound in dynamic mode being pumped through the speakers or genuine? I'm in an s-line TT and havnt worked it out yet...


This isnt Nissan mate or BMW :lol:

I stood outside my own car and let someone else make a U-turn in it on an empty parking lot (both Auto and dynamic mode). The sound is even better outside than inside. So I rule out the speaker in cabin enhancement 100%.


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> This isnt Nissan mate or BMW :lol:
> 
> I stood outside my own car and let someone else make a U-turn in it on an empty parking lot (both Auto and dynamic mode). The sound is even better outside than inside. So I rule out the speaker in cabin enhancement 100%.


Ha fair play. I was switching modes when the car was idle the other day, it sounded a bit like it was coming out of the front. Did make me wonder... Might have to do a a tunnel test later


----------

